
How SAP Has Quietly Changed Strategy on HANA and Oracle - naranja
http://www.scmfocus.com/saphana/2017/07/09/saps-change-policy-hana-oracle/
======
naranja
Not being the author. Just found the article very interesting with a provoking
point-of-view on the subject SAP HANA and it's future.

